# My brief introduction



## adam c (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello fellow writers. I discovered this site tonite. I was a member of a writing forum at East of the Web if that rings a bell for anyone, but I've not written anything new since that site shut down a couple of years ago. 

So this evening, I was reading over some old short stories I've written and feeling nostalgic. I really wanted to find a forum and become an active writer again. This seems to be a great place to begin again. 

Looking forward to making some new writing friends and enjoying some good stories. 

cheers, 
adam c


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello to you, Adam, and welcome to WF!  I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here.


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey and welcom, adam c! hope we can help you become a sucessful write, and that you in turn can help us.

-SparkyLT


----------



## Sam (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Adam.


----------



## Industrial (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums


----------



## terrib (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome adam


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome. Hope to see your writing and learn something. 

Karasu.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there Adam and welcome


----------



## ohdear (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there Adam
I am a newbie too and this appears to be the most comprehensive writing site I have ever found.
I really love that they have FUN GAMES and SERIOUS workshops and a bit of everything, even competitions, so I give it the big thumbs up.
I have been missing something like this in my life ever since my other group shut down. 
Have fun.


----------



## moderan (Jul 28, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Rob (May 18, 2009)

Hi Adam,

Slightly old thread (but I haven't been around much for a while), but I can see that you're still active here. I remember you from East of the Web. Good to see you.

I joined this place a few years ago, couple of months after I joined EotW. I was originally on here as Omnius. Some of the old EotW regulars are still hanging out in Critters Bar if you ever fancy dropping in to say hello.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

welcome adam  pleased to see you


----------



## Nickie (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Adam!


Nickie


----------



## DarkDyer (May 18, 2009)

Sort of old thread? This was like in 2008!

Anyway, I'll follow the rest of the lemmings down to the edge of the river. 

Welcome to WF.


----------

